# What a joke JBS !



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

It didnt take long for that corrupt bunch of scum to have to sell out to pay off debt and corrupt activities . The worlds largest cattle feeders could not walk the walk bahahahaha . I have no idea why the USA even allowed them to even buy into the USA cattle market other than GREED sells ! I am happy to see them selling out , maybe some decent honest USA cattlemen buy up the local yards around this area ? So long jbs bahahaha .


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

They are still raising their hand on everything out my way. If it can walk on the truck they get it. If it's down Cargill takes it
I'll confirm tomorrow when I take the piglets a Craigslist person didn't show for.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep they were there. Got around .90 per lb on the piglets. Not bad considering everyone was tired after 600 sheep ran through.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/news/industry/billionaire-co-owner-jbs-gives-himself-police-brazil


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I almost feel bad..... wait wait no not so much. These guys are getting exactly what they deserve. I have no problems seeing these huge companies get broke up there's been way to much of of a monopoly going on for to long.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Smoothy said:


> I almost feel bad..... wait wait no not so much. These guys are getting exactly what they deserve. I have no problems seeing these huge companies get broke up there's been way to much of of a monopoly going on for to long.


Kind of like when iam shooting skunks. I almost fell sorry for them, till I smell them. Than BANG, glad to get rid of that problem.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I am surprised bribery is a crime in Brazil. I would have thought its a way of life..


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I am surprised bribery is a crime in Brazil. I would have thought its a way of life..


Even though they admitted to bribing 1800 people, they did not bribe the right ones. That is why they got busted on the rotten meat scandal. They bribed the meat inspectors and not the police and politicians.

It is laughable that JBS claims to have bribed no one in the U.S. to get their foot in the door.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> Even though they admitted to bribing 1800 people, they did not bribe the right ones. That is why they got busted on the rotten meat scandal. They bribed the meat inspectors and not the police and politicians.
> 
> It is laughable that JBS claims to have bribed no one in the U.S. to get their foot in the door.


They are all a bunch of crooks.Whe Tyson got caught selling holestein beef as certified angus and went out of the Stine market.JBS dropped their bid because they could sometimes $20 from where it was.Cattlemen took another $300 a hd hit that went into JBS's pockets.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Put the JBS guys in jail right next to those executives that dumped their stock right before the news came out that they had a giant data breach...


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Well the rot for JBS is starting to happen here 1 works has closed 400 laided off,and this is the part that hurts people losing jobs and we lose kill capacity and even though the top of the tree is rotten ,its not the fualt,of all the troop,s.you never know the way the investigation going we might see the aresoles in jail


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just watching This Week in Agribussiness.JBS owns 12 beef packing plants in Mato Grasso.They closed down the farmers wouldn't sell to them because they didn't know if they would get pd for their cattle.Catttle market is in the tank there because of it.So the cattleman take a price hit there because of it.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I give those guys a lot of credit for standing up for themselves. The farmers ultimately will sacrifice but it's good to see them make a stand. I doubt that would ever happen in the U.S. Maybe a handful would make a stand but I think there's to many borrowed to deep they wouldn't have a choice either sell or the bank will sell for you.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Things are bad in the Brazilian farm job and yes i know we have been down that road to,the jbs people should never see the light of day


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> They are all a bunch of crooks.Whe Tyson got caught selling holestein beef as certified angus and went out of the Stine market.JBS dropped their bid because they could sometimes $20 from where it was.Cattlemen took another $300 a hd hit that went into JBS's pockets.


I agree. If someone thinks the next owners will be white knights they're dreaming. I won't be forgetting the way producers were taken advantage of in the post BSE period. Packing plant owners make their profits one way or the other.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

carcajou said:


> I agree. If someone thinks the next owners will be white knights they're dreaming. I won't be forgetting the way producers were taken advantage of in the post BSE period. Packing plant owners make their profits one way or the other.


If JBS gets sold they should break it up and have more packers instead of getting sold together.Break up the monopoly the packers have.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

You blokes are probably over this more then me but the 2 brothers are playing drop the soap,and working out who they have to bribe to stay kicking.In my book its over for jbs, i think we have underestimated the Brazilian policethe boys couldn't help but trade their stock after they did the deal for staying out of jail.and the good news is they have been knocked back twice to get bail, eventually people get sick of corruption and stick it to these theives. Well thats my whinge


----------

